# Archbald Community Ambulance and Rescue



## eynonqrs (May 12, 2009)

Lackawanna County, PA Station 21 Ambulances 21-8,21-9,Rescue 21






Quick Response Unit with a trailer that has a quad with a rescue trailer in it. We no longer have the QRV, we recently got an F250 pickup.

We provide EMS services; Vehicle, Water, Rope, Trench and Collapse Rescue. Our members are crossed trained in all aspects.


----------



## AJ Hidell (May 13, 2009)

Professional or volunteer?


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (May 13, 2009)

AJ Hidell said:


> Professional or volunteer?



OP, let me clarify the question:

Paid Professional or Volunteer Professional? 

BTW, nice rigs.  I'll take two in white with gold, black, and red trim.


----------



## vquintessence (May 13, 2009)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> OP, let me clarify the question:
> 
> Paid Professional or Volunteer Professional?
> 
> BTW, nice rigs.  I'll take two in white with gold, black, and red trim.



lol, a little bit of an inferiority complex?


----------



## eynonqrs (May 13, 2009)

It is all volunteer. That striping is unique, no one else in the area has the same kind.


----------



## eynonqrs (May 13, 2009)

Here is some old photos.






1989 Wheeled Coach - that was my favorite rig.






1992 Life Line ambulance


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (May 13, 2009)

vquintessence said:


> lol, a little bit of an inferiority complex?



Without getting into another pointless volunteer debate... no.  I have been both paid and volunteer (sometimes both at the same time) and, while acknowledging that some volunteers are unproffesional, automaticly calling all volunteers unproffesional is wrong and an attack on those who make the sacrifice to volunteer their time to help others.  I have and use the same certifications as a volunteer that I do when paid... and I am always professional!


----------



## AJ Hidell (May 13, 2009)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> ...automaticly calling all volunteers unproffesional is wrong and an attack on those who make the sacrifice to volunteer their time to help others.


You're starting an argument where none previously existed.  Nobody called anyone unprofessional.  And not being "a professional" does not mean you are unprofessional.  Please spare us yet another pointless semantic argument.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (May 13, 2009)

Let’s review…



AJ Hidell said:


> Professional or volunteer?



As if you have to choose.  You can’t be both?

But as I said:



Mountain Res-Q said:


> Without getting into another pointless volunteer debate...



So, I will…



AJ Hidell said:


> spare us yet another pointless semantic argument.



Something I had no intention of, but was just clarifying an earlier statement that carried an obviously bigoted "Volunteers are not professional enough for some" thought (intentional or not).  Whatever…

            ​


----------



## AJ Hidell (May 13, 2009)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> As if you have to choose.  You can’t be both?


You can be.  However, we're not here to discuss what you can be.  We're specifically discussing the organization presented by the OP.  And he already told us that they are "all volunteer".  He was perfectly clear with that reply, and we don't need your bigoted and argumentative interpretation.



> Something I had no intention of, but was just clarifying an earlier statement that carried an obviously bigoted "Volunteers are not professional enough for some" thought (intentional or not).


Nobody said anything of the sort, except for you.  Why are you intent on starting the same old argument here?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (May 14, 2009)

Cool! Who makes those ambulances that you have in service now? Unique look to the box.


----------



## eynonqrs (May 14, 2009)

Both are Braun's


----------



## AJ Hidell (May 14, 2009)

Yeah, you can tell by the arched roofs.

Do they have the sliding side doors, or the traditional swing doors?


----------



## eynonqrs (May 14, 2009)

21-9 has the swing type side door. 21-8 has the sliding side door.


----------

